# how was this done?



## silver163 (Apr 2, 2010)

hello,

can someone please tell me how this photo was done:

Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem

someone please tell me what photo technique was used.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's what it looks like to me. Main light is high, probably on a boom stand, positioned at about 12:30 to 1 o'clock and just slightly in front of the model; that creates the under-chin shadow, the shadow under her breast on the right hand side of the frame, and it creates the eye catchlights. The bright highlights on the sides of her are created by two flash heads, positioned slightly behind her, and lower than her waist level. I would probably use 20 degree grids on those flash heads, and also fit each head with a barn door set, to prevent light from striking the lens front. You can tell that the side lights are positioned slighly behind her by the darkness (shadows) on her belly area and ribcage area, and by the fact that her jawline on the left side of the photo is "hot",yet no light strikes the top of her head,etc. The side-lighting on the right hand side looks like it comes from a flash head that is a bit higher than the one on the camera-left side.

The backdrop looks like plain gray seamless paper.


----------



## silver163 (Apr 2, 2010)

what about that tone, the skin tone more specifically, was that achieve by the lights?


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 2, 2010)

are you talking about the skin colors?

Hue, saturation etc.


----------



## silver163 (Apr 2, 2010)

can you be more specific in that regards?


----------



## I_amgomez (Apr 3, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Here's what it looks like to me. Main light is high, probably on a boom stand, positioned at about 12:30 to 1 o'clock and just slightly in front of the model; that creates the under-chin shadow, the shadow under her breast on the right hand side of the frame, and it creates the eye catchlights. The bright highlights on the sides of her are created by two flash heads, positioned slightly behind her, and lower than her waist level. I would probably use 20 degree grids on those flash heads, and also fit each head with a barn door set, to prevent light from striking the lens front. You can tell that the side lights are positioned slighly behind her by the darkness (shadows) on her belly area and ribcage area, and by the fact that her jawline on the left side of the photo is "hot",yet no light strikes the top of her head,etc. The side-lighting on the right hand side looks like it comes from a flash head that is a bit higher than the one on the camera-left side.
> 
> The backdrop looks like plain gray seamless paper.


 it looks as if 2 flash were used and the hue(all the colors in the picture) was either raised or lowered to bring out the skin.


----------



## silver163 (Apr 6, 2010)

molested_cow said:


> are you talking about the skin colors?
> 
> Hue, saturation etc.


yup but what about hte hue and saturation exactly?


----------



## silver163 (Apr 6, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Here's what it looks like to me. Main light is high, probably on a boom stand, positioned at about 12:30 to 1 o'clock and just slightly in front of the model; that creates the under-chin shadow, the shadow under her breast on the right hand side of the frame, and it creates the eye catchlights. The bright highlights on the sides of her are created by two flash heads, positioned slightly behind her, and lower than her waist level. I would probably use 20 degree grids on those flash heads, and also fit each head with a barn door set, to prevent light from striking the lens front. You can tell that the side lights are positioned slighly behind her by the darkness (shadows) on her belly area and ribcage area, and by the fact that her jawline on the left side of the photo is "hot",yet no light strikes the top of her head,etc. The side-lighting on the right hand side looks like it comes from a flash head that is a bit higher than the one on the camera-left side.
> 
> The backdrop looks like plain gray seamless paper.


is there a way to build those lights myself? a way to mimic that strength of the lights?


----------

